# Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung



## beta012b (5. Mai 2012)

*Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

Hi, ich habe das Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. Ich habe 3 gleiche Gehäuselüfter und als CPU Kühler den Thermalright HR-02.
Über die Asrock Extreme Tuning Utility oder das EFI kann ich die Geschwindigkeit eigentlich einstellen.

Ich nutze Chassis Fan 1-3 und CPU Fan 1.
Die CPU Lüftersteuerung hab ich auf automatisch gestellt und Level 1 sodass dieser auf 900RPM runtergeregelt wird dies klappt.
Chassis Fan 1 hat 4 Pins die anderen beiden 3. 
Ich habe alle 3 auf manuell und Level 1 gestellt. Chassis Fan 3 wird perfekt auf 660 RPM geregelt. Fan 2 auf 1100 und Fan 1 bleibt bei vollen 1500 RPM.

Ich möchte gern alle 3 Gehäuselüfter auf ca 660 RPM laufen lassen weiß aber nicht wie.
Bei Fan 2 habe ich 4 Level zur auswahl bei den anderen 9 Level obwohl ich 3 gleiche Lüfter habe.

Hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß beta


----------



## ich111 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

Welche Gehäuselüfter hast du?
Es könnte sich dabei um einen Schutzmechanismus handeln, da manche Lüfter erst ab einer hohen Spannung anlaufen. Mein Asus P8P67 erlaubt z.B. nur Lüftergeschwindigkeiten ab 60% für Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## beta012b (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

ich habe 3 mal Lian Li  Model: Li121225BL-4    12V 0,27A
Ich habe auch andere Level probiert aber das hilft nichts


----------



## ForenTroll (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

Vielleicht liegt es daran:


beta012b schrieb:


> Chassis Fan 1 hat 4 Pins die anderen beiden 3.





beta012b schrieb:


> ich habe 3 mal Lian Li  Model: Li121225BL-4    12V 0,27A
> Ich habe auch andere Level probiert aber das hilft nichts


Also ist einer dich iwi anders als die anderen beiden. Somit könnte das doch vllt ein schon beschriebener Schutzmechanismus sein


----------



## beta012b (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

So, habe nun erstmal ein Workaround gemacht.
1 Gehäuselüfter ist nun an CPU_Fan 2 angeschlossen dieser wird mit dem CPU Fan 1 geregelt und läuft nun auf ca 900 RPM
Die anderen beiden Lüfter habe ich nun mit einem 3Pin Molex Y Kabel zusammen an Chassis Fan 3 (den einzigen den man super regeln kann) gesteckt die laufen nun beide bei ca 660 rpm.

Auf jedenfall schonmal deutlich angenehmer. Natürlich bin ich für andere Ideen offen weil soo super finde ich das derzeit nicht.

Ein anderes problem ist das meine HDD's irgendwie ein leichtes Brummen verursachen und ich nicht identifizieren kann woran das liegt  vielleicht schwingt ja irgendwas am Gehäuse mit ?


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

So ähnlich hatte ich es bei meinem P67 Extreme 6. Dort hatte ich 6 Fananschlüsse. 1 CPU 4-pin, 1 CPU 3-pin, 2x 3-Pin Gehäuselüfter und eine Stromversorgung. Irgendwie regelte diese Steuerung nicht so gut.  Mit Fanspeed kam ich auf 560 RPM mit Mainboard im Idle nur auf 760. Bei anderen Lüftern gab es keinen Unterschied. Momentan habe ich alle sowieso an einer Lüftersteuerung hängen. 
Zu deinen Festplatten: Ich glaube sie sind nicht so gut entkoppelt. Lege am besten einen Schwamm oder Zellgummi unter sie. Außerdem solltest du aufpassen, dass die Kabel nicht unbedingt gegen eine dünne Gehäusewand kommen. Das sollte eigentlich genug sein. Meine ist jetzt für mich unhörbar. (Bitumen sei Dank )


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

ganz einfache lösung:

der erste gehäuse-lüfter-anschluss hat 4 pins, die anderen nur 3.  außerdem ist nur der erste temperatur-abhängig regelbar, während die anderen nur statisch laufen können. 

wenn man an diesen ersten anschluss nur nen 2/3 pin lüfter anschließt, will die steuerung ihn nicht mehr regeln. ist so ein typisches asrock-ding, hat mein 970 extreme 3 auch. 


hast du das AXTU drauf? damit lässt sich das gut machen  
(ich habe von asrock übrigens ein prototypen-axtu, dass nun nicht mehr 9, sondern 255 (!!!) schritte für jeden lüfter hat  )


----------



## Mr.joker (16. April 2013)

*AW: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Lüftersteuerung*

Ein Jahr später ... 

Hi,

ich interessiere mich auch für das Board, und von daher wollte ich mal fragen, wie so der aktuelle Informationsstand bez. Lüfterregelbarkeit ist?
Interessieren tun mich dabei nur die vier voltgesteuerten (3-Pin) Anschlüsse (nicht die PWM).
Laut einem Review im Mindfactory Forum lassen sich allle Lüfter steuern!


> Erfreulicherweise funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung via UEFI an "allen" Anschlüssen einwandfrei. Die Lüfter werden sauber rauf- bzw. runter geregelt und reagieren wie in den Settings gewählt.


Kann das jemand bestätigen oder dementieren?
Und wenn sie steuerbar sind, gehen sie auch beliebig weit runter (nicht so wie bei Asus Boards nur bis 60%)?
Oder wenn sie nicht steuerbar sind, lassen sie sich dann wenigstens mit Speedfan beliebig steuern?

Ich weiß, teilweise wurde hier schon auf das ein oder andere eingegangen, ist mir aber nicht aussagekräftig genug (da ich meine Lüfter gerne weiter runter als 560 upm regeln würde und da die Angaben widersprüchlich sind, s. Mindfactory Review).


----------

